# Here's The First Chapter of O.L.D.!



## TarionzCousin (Oct 9, 2015)

Congratulations, Morrus. I would say this is a milestone achievement.


----------



## dwayne (Oct 9, 2015)

I like it can not wait to have all three books in my hands.


----------



## GMMichael (Oct 9, 2015)

Curses!  I thought I was done buying RPG books...until I saw this...

Can any playtesters compare the rules depth to D&D 5e for me?


----------



## JohnLynch (Oct 11, 2015)

Congratulations. The layout and graphics have been completed to a quality finish that would belong in any top tier company's product line. I'll be interested to see how this compares with Pathfinder and D&D and what type of stories it might enable that would differentiate it.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 11, 2015)

JohnLynch said:


> Congratulations. The layout and graphics have been completed to a quality finish that would belong in any top tier company's product line. I'll be interested to see how this compares with Pathfinder and D&D and what type of stories it might enable that would differentiate it.




I'd say the biggest thing you'd notice is that it's a lot flatter in terms of advancement.  D&D and Pathfinder are very much in the vein of heroic fantasy.  While you do advance, of course, and you gain or improve skills and attributes, and learn new exploits, you don't have that steep rise in power level to superheroic action.  You won't ever be able to brush off 20 crossbow bolts, or a 200-ft fall.  I wouldn't say it's gritty, but combat is fairly tactical and you'd be thinking about cover and positioning and such.

It also lends itself to much longer stories. Character age is a factor (not in a "here's a bunch of penalties for being old!" kind of way) and time is a currency for advancement alongside XP.  Adventures can be months or years apart, and players can spend that downtime advancing.  In a sense, you can revisit the same character at different periods of his or her life.  You don't _have_ to, but you can.

And finally - it's super toolkity. It's designed from the start to say "build your own setting using these tools" and it's easy to hack, bash, tweak, houserule, and homebrew. A full quarter of the book is devoted to worldbuilding, with guidelines on creating monsters, careers, the whole works.


----------



## CaptainGemini (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't wait to see the ultimate outcome of this. These books are permanently on my shopping list.


----------



## JohnLynch (Oct 11, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I''d say the biggest thing you'd notice is that it's a lot flatter in terms of advancement...you don't have that steep rise in power level to superheroic action. You won't ever be able to brush off 20 crossbow bolts, or a 200-ft fall....






Morrus said:


> Character age is a factor....players can spend that downtime advancing.



Nice. I'll definitely be checking this out


----------



## JohnLynch (Oct 12, 2015)

Apologies for the double post but I've read through the first chapter and I'm definitely interested in it. It looks like it will handle Dark Sun and Forgotten Realms equally well. I like the idea of flatter progression as there is less "your character has stopped advancing at this point." It seems very GURPSish (in that it's classless) with a touch of Traveller (careers/traditions that can grant you ability score boosts or skill boosts, etc) with a bit of D&D (if I understand correctly there are character levels in this game unlike GURPS). Definitely worth a look at  I do like the idea of "more dice" over dice modifiers (although that is by it's nature less granular). I'll have to wait and see what the finished product looks like


----------

